# Caffine addict?



## Britte (Nov 1, 2010)

I must be addicted to caffine.9 out 10 times that I drink it I end up in the bathroom usally with a great deal of abdominal pain. So why do I keep drinking it?! I also can't seem to handle moderation. If I drink a little and don't feel sick the next day i'll drink more. So this is it! I'm giving up caffine compleatly!!! Anybody got any advice for keeping up energy w/o caffine? Wish me luck!


----------



## mania (Jul 29, 2010)

I think, like any addiction, after you quit you're going to have a bit of a crash. After you get over not having it in your system, the cravings should lessen more and more each day. Try replacing it with tea, cocoa, hot water with lemon or maybe even decaffeinated coffee.Good luck.


----------



## everythingishorrible (Jan 26, 2011)

[quote name='Britte' timestamp='1295135744' post='818566']


----------



## janie101 (Feb 16, 2011)

Britte said:


> I must be addicted to caffine.9 out 10 times that I drink it I end up in the bathroom usally with a great deal of abdominal pain. So why do I keep drinking it?! I also can't seem to handle moderation. If I drink a little and don't feel sick the next day i'll drink more. So this is it! I'm giving up caffine compleatly!!! Anybody got any advice for keeping up energy w/o caffine? Wish me luck!


Hi Britte!I completely know where you're coming from with this, I have a similar issue with caffiene.(although not addicted). I'm more than aware that I cannot handle it but it is hard to give up especially when I see my friends drinking coke etc! The best advice I can give you is to substitute it with another drink that you like (it can still be a soda if other sodas don't disagree with you) and you will learn to live without it.. It took me a couple of years but I've finally realised the importance of ordering a lemonade instead of a coke in a restaurant! As for the energy.. a maintained healthy diet gives people more energy than these energy drinks usually do!


----------



## soiledshorts (Feb 12, 2011)

Caffeine can be really addicting especially after having a lot of soft drinks or coffee throughout the day. I used to go from 2-3 drinks a day to 5-8! Once I stopped i felt tired all the time (for a few weeks) but man do I have better digestively.


----------

